# Most Unusual Non-Bottle Finds While Digging Bottles...



## Staunton Dan (Jul 17, 2008)

Most Unusual Non-Bottle Finds While Digging Bottles...

 Here's a chance to show some of your non-bottle items found while digging bottles. Here was a couple of surprises I found last year while digging in an 1860s era privy. The cannon ball is still live and now burried in my back yard until I can get someone to dis-arm it. What neat items have you found?


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 17, 2008)

Ive only found one solid shot cannon ball while privy digging and would not enjoy finding a live fused one, that f'er would be going right back in the hole... BE CAREFUL

 Digger Ry


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 17, 2008)

That's why it's burried in the back yard and I am going to have it drilled by someone who knows what they are doing. I have shown this before and not so lethal is a civil war era rifle that I also found on the same site in another privy. There is a ramrod still in the barrel and some wood  attached to the barrel. Also found in the hole were a couple of minie balls, a bayonet, a button, percussion caps, the butt plate and the lock plate.


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 17, 2008)

Dan

 Nice finds the lead ball and two smaller ones  in the upper left are probably a buck and ball round. That's where buck shot came from. 

 The Borman can be cleaned without much difficulty, disarming it is another story, it's one for the most difficult to do with out exploding. I know someone that buys these if you interested in selling it LMK.


----------



## cc6pack (Jul 17, 2008)

What interest is it of your unless you have one?


----------



## glass man (Jul 18, 2008)

COOL DENNIS ABOUT THE BUCK AND BUCK SHOT! I have a usa med. dept. that I bought in the 70s that supposedly came from the KENNESAW BATLE FIELD. THE guy that sold it to me said he was seting  down and noticed a small somethimg in the ground. He took his pen knife and dug it up and it was the spoon!THE guy was a great B S ER so I WONDERED IF IT WAS CIVAL WAR ERA. I took it to a coulple shops that delt in CIVIL WAR era stuff and they said they did believe it was CIVIL WAR ERA. WONDER WHAT IS WORTH AND WISH I HAD A USA MED. DEPT. BOTTLE TO GO WITH IT! A bomb squad was called out to disarm a ww1 bomb[what was it doing there?] at the local dump a few years ago after being reported by a digger.Yes it was a army bomb squad and I live close enough to the dump to hear a loud explosion ! I had no idea what was going on! It was reported in the local newspaper.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2008)

The Boreman time fuses arent the worst ones, the ones that scare me are the mercury fulminate percussion tipped shells.  They are very unstable over time.

 Here is an intact buck & ball I dug in a Georgia winter camp. They were a .69 cal musket ball with 3 buckshot on the top. I always thought the concept was a bit funny. Seems like it was designed for bad shots. To account for those "missed it by THAT much people"[]


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 18, 2008)

good info there, any one have any pictures of those merc round

 and glass man, it was Army EOD guys that came out to disarm that round

 Digger ry


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 18, 2008)

here is one type of percussion fuse...
http://www.southronrelics.com/images/schenklnose3_041708.jpg

 there were lots of different patents for munitions during the war...war breeds innovation...along with destruction


----------

